# gps systems



## steve7 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi all,looking for your thoughts on gps systems available at the moment,also do all gps systems need an annual subscription ?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 2, 2012)

steve7 said:



			Hi all,looking for your thoughts on gps systems available at the moment,also do all gps systems need an annual subscription ?
		
Click to expand...

The garmin G3 doesn;t have an annual subscription. I like mine, but can't compare to others, but at least once you have it, you dont need to pay anything else. I would say that 85% of the courses I have played in the last 18 months have been on it, which is about 40 courses.


----------



## chris661 (Jan 2, 2012)

The only gps that needs a sub is the skycaddie but IMO it is worth it as they are the only ones to walk each course and measure it so you do pay for that.


----------



## Mr_T (Jan 2, 2012)

a lot of people have said the garmin watch is good, and there dead cheap now aswell, although that would depend on if you mind wearing a watch whilst playing


----------



## Morecambe hacker (Jan 3, 2012)

I have the golfshot gps app on my iPhone it's awesome comes with loads of extras plus it has absolutely thousands of worldwide courses already preset! At a fraction over Â£20 it's a bargain


----------



## CliveW (Jan 3, 2012)

Morecambe hacker said:



			I have the golfshot gps app on my iPhone it's awesome comes with loads of extras plus it has absolutely thousands of worldwide courses already preset! At a fraction over Â£20 it's a bargain
		
Click to expand...

...But you can't use it in competitions.


----------



## Morecambe hacker (Jan 3, 2012)

CliveW said:



			...But you can't use it in competitions.   

Click to expand...

I've never been in a comp but thanks for pointing that out pal I'm a complete beginner and trying to learn as much as poss for when I begin playing in comps so all advice is good advice thanks


----------



## rosecott (Jan 3, 2012)

chris661 said:



			The only gps that needs a sub is the skycaddie but IMO it is worth it as they are the only ones to walk each course and measure it so you do pay for that.
		
Click to expand...

I have been using a Snooper Shotsaver for the last 3 years - no annual subscriptions. This is a quote from their website:

"All  golf courses are plotted on foot to ensure maximum accuracy"


----------



## Imurg (Jan 3, 2012)

Morecambe hacker said:



			I have the golfshot gps app on my iPhone it's awesome comes with loads of extras plus it has absolutely thousands of worldwide courses already preset! At a fraction over Â£20 it's a bargain
		
Click to expand...




CliveW said:



			...But you can't use it in competitions.   

Click to expand...

As an aside, I think it's time that the app writers made it clear that their products are illegal for competition use when used on certain devices.
As a beginner I wouldn't necessarily expect MHacker to know this but it should be made clear when apps are downloaded.
It also shows that this knowledge has not reached significant numbers of the Golfing fraternity.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 3, 2012)

I also just use the Skycaddie 2.5 which is the bog standard model. No issues with it at all. I've seen the Callaway one being used and it looked decent as well. No idea about others but I'm guessing they're all much of a muchness!


----------



## Morecambe hacker (Jan 3, 2012)

So as a beginner are there any gps or rangefinders that are legal for comp use? Thanks for pointing out my iPhone app is illegal shame they never pointed that out before I parted with my money the robbing sods


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 3, 2012)

MH, I use golfshot in friendly rounds and away days, its a good app. In comps I just use the 200/150/100 markers and know most of the layups from using golfshot. Until you are playing regular comps I would stick with it. I am a bit stuck as only sonocaddie have my course mapped and I aint paying 239 quid for one of their gps units


----------



## Morecambe hacker (Jan 3, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			MH, I use golfshot in friendly rounds and away days, its a good app. In comps I just use the 200/150/100 markers and know most of the layups from using golfshot. Until you are playing regular comps I would stick with it. I am a bit stuck as only sonocaddie have my course mapped and I aint paying 239 quid for one of their gps units
		
Click to expand...


Thanks gibbo


----------



## Andy (Jan 3, 2012)

Morecambe hacker said:



			So as a beginner are there any gps or rangefinders that are legal for comp use? Thanks for pointing out my iPhone app is illegal shame they never pointed that out before I parted with my money the robbing sods
		
Click to expand...

The iPhone app is only illegal due to the iPhone having a compass. The authorities believe this to be an advantge lol

Any purpose built golf GPS unit is fine to use.


----------



## Morecambe hacker (Jan 3, 2012)

Andy said:



			The iPhone app is only illegal due to the iPhone having a compass. The authorities believe this to be an advantge lol

Any purpose built golf GPS unit is fine to use.
		
Click to expand...

Lol a compass??? Ok seems strange thanks for pointing out that all others are fine


----------



## Philm (Jan 3, 2012)

currently using a snooper which does the job no doubt.

but i would prefer to get myself a garmin approach watch.

Phil


----------



## chrisd (Jan 3, 2012)

Morecambe hacker said:



			So as a beginner are there any gps or rangefinders that are legal for comp use? Thanks for pointing out my iPhone app is illegal shame they never pointed that out before I parted with my money the robbing sods
		
Click to expand...


You do need to check whether your club has passed a local rule allowing the use of measuring devices in competition play first. If they have, then you can only use devices that measure distance only ie not gradients, wind strength, compass etc


Chris


----------



## Morecambe hacker (Jan 3, 2012)

chrisd said:



			You do need to check whether your club has passed a local rule allowing the use of measuring devices in competition play first. If they have, then you can only use devices that measure distance only ie not gradients, wind strength, compass etc


Chris
		
Click to expand...

Ok thanks for pointing this out. Everyday is a learning day so I'm glad I'm starting to pick these things up!
Glad I joined this site thanks lads


----------



## chrisd (Jan 3, 2012)

Morecambe hacker said:



			Ok thanks for pointing this out. Everyday is a learning day so I'm glad I'm starting to pick these things up!
Glad I joined this site thanks lads
		
Click to expand...


Thats why this site is s good!


Chris


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 3, 2012)

if your after something for free for the iphone, my caddie pro is good, offers stat manager, hole views, shot distance tracker, scorecard and distances to all hazards, but as said not legal in comp use

if your after something cheap as a GPS, i use a mars100, its about Â£100 with 10 free downloads, additional downloads are $15.00 per 10 so about a quid each. I really wanted a garmin S1 which has no subs and all courses loaded, but i cant play while wearing a watch, so that ruled that out.


----------



## Andy (Jan 3, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			I really wanted a garmin S1 which has no subs and all courses loaded, but i cant play while wearing a watch, so that ruled that out.
		
Click to expand...

Why can you not attach it to your bag, trolley or leave it in your pocket? Does it have to be worn?


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 3, 2012)

having seen the strap design, i wouldnt feel safe with it on the bag and not on my wrist.


----------



## shewy (Jan 4, 2012)

caddylite is around Â£60 with Â£20 annual fees,pretty bog standard but very good.


----------



## Fore (Jan 5, 2012)

I have just got an Android phone with the intention of getting a GPS App for it. Firstly, can anyone recommend one to download and second, is there one that would be legal in a comp.
I believe some clubs allow them as long as you actually disable the compass etc.


----------



## rosecott (Jan 5, 2012)

Fore said:



			I have just got an Android phone with the intention of getting a GPS App for it. Firstly, can anyone recommend one to download and second, is there one that would be legal in a comp.
I believe some clubs allow them as long as you actually disable the compass etc.
		
Click to expand...

This has been done to death in other threads. The received wisdom is that only standalone golf GPS devices can be used in competition provided the local rule allowing them is in force. Phone apps are a no-no.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 5, 2012)

Fore said:



			I have just got an Android phone with the intention of getting a GPS App for it. Firstly, can anyone recommend one to download and second, is there one that would be legal in a comp.
I believe some clubs allow them as long as you actually disable the compass etc.
		
Click to expand...


Disabling non conforming devices doesn't make them legal for use in competitions I'm afraid



Chris


----------



## doublebogey7 (Jan 5, 2012)

But as I understand it Android phones don't have non conforming devices pre loaded.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 5, 2012)

doublebogey7 said:



			But as I understand it Android phones don't have non conforming devices pre loaded.
		
Click to expand...


Providing that the device can only measure distance then it's ok. If it has a compass or wind or gradient devices, or any other non accepeted aid, then the device cannot be used even if the non conforming parts are switched off.



Chris


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 5, 2012)

Wasn't the fact it could access the net to check weather a factor too, effectively rendering all smart phones non conforming


----------



## doublebogey7 (Jan 5, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			Wasn't the fact it could access the net to check weather a factor too, effectively rendering all smart phones non conforming
		
Click to expand...

No the net does not measure the weather at your exact location at the precise time so therefore is not non conforming.  Any information available from the net could be obtained before playing


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 6, 2012)

And uptodate information "could" be found online during the round


----------



## Imurg (Jan 6, 2012)

The abilty to check info during a round - ie access to the web - doesn't in itself make a device illegal. Otherwise you wouldn't be able to take alomost any phone on the course or look at the R&A rules app!
Phones are only unacceptable if they have anything installed which is against the rules
Compass is the main one.
The vast majority, if not all, of Smartphones can't provide windspeed, accurate current temperature or slope information so are legal to use as a DMD as long as the compass isn't installed. And if you have, say, a gradient app installed on your phone, just turning it off isn't enough. It has to be un-installed!

THis is the sort of info that the app writers shouldbe making clear - never having downloaded a GPS app can someone check and see if this is mentioned anywhere..?


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 6, 2012)

it wasnt advised when i downloaded caddiepro


----------



## Fore (Jan 6, 2012)

Sort of answering my own question here regarding Smartphones. Although i do appreciate all your replies. It appears that they are allowable subject to the following.

Assuming local rules apply....

(Taken from R&AWebsite)
During a stipulated round, the use of any distance measuring device is not permitted unless the
Committee has introduced a Local Rule to that effect (see Note to Rule 14-3 and Appendix I; Part B;
Section 9).
Even when the Local Rule is in effect, the device must be limited to measuring distance only. Features that
would render use of the device contrary to the Local Rule include, but are not limited to:
â€¢ the gauging or measuring of slope;
â€¢ the gauging or measuring of other conditions that might affect play (e.g. wind speed or direction, or
other climate-based information such as temperature, humidity, etc.);
â€¢ recommendations that might assist the player in making a stroke or in his play (e.g. club selection,
type of shot to be played, green reading or any other advice related matter); or
â€¢ calculating the effective distance between two points based on slope or other conditions affecting
shot distance.
Such non-conforming features render use of the device contrary to the Rules, irrespective of whether or
not:
â€¢ the features can be switched off or disengaged; and
â€¢ the features are switched off or disengaged.
A multi-functional device, such as a smartphone or PDA, may be used as a distance measuring device
provided it contains a distance measuring application that meets all of the above limitations (i.e. it must
measure distance only). In addition, when the distance measuring application is being used, there must be
no other features or applications installed on the device that, if used, would be in breach of the Rules,
5. Distance-Measuing Devices (Rule 14-3)


----------

